#ubuntu-ensemble 2011-05-09
<_mup_> Bug #779713 was filed: relation-get should have a "shell" output option <Ensemble:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/779713 >
<SpamapS> anyone else up right now?
<SpamapS> Trying to test some things and ensemble seems super b0rked
<SpamapS> looks like the current "ensemble ami" is incompatible with bzr174
<SpamapS> oh duh
 * SpamapS wonders why 198 didn't get pulled in
<_mup_> ensemble/relation-get-eval r227 committed by bcsaller@gmail.com
<_mup_> relation-get format=shell
<niemeyer> hazmat: ping
<niemeyer> bcsaller: ping
<niemeyer> jimbaker: ping
<bcsaller> gustavo: which room is it
<_mup_> ensemble/expose-provisioning r262 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged trunk & resolved conflicts
<niemeyer> bcsaller: It was in the message too: 3203
<bcsaller> brt
#ubuntu-ensemble 2011-05-10
<_mup_> Bug #780334 was filed: Allow formula to specify min number of instances <Ensemble:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/780334 >
<kim0> niemeyer SpamapS bcsaller hazmat jimbaker` : we're having a session in an hour .. ringing a bell
<niemeyer> kim0: Thanks, we'll be there
#ubuntu-ensemble 2011-05-11
<_mup_> ensemble/cli-beautification r200 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> special formatter to fix nasty default argparse output.
<_mup_> ensemble/cli-beautification r201 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<_mup_> ensemble/auto-dependency-resolution r222 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> ensure proper resolution of service name for environment satisified dependency
<_mup_> ensemble/set-transitions r229 committed by bcsaller@gmail.com
<_mup_> Refactor HookContext into a non-relation base class
<_mup_> Rename existing HookContext -> RelationHookContext
<_mup_> Always supply base HookContext for hook invocation
<_mup_> Assure that both HookContext and RelationHookContext properly allow access to service config
<_mup_> ensemble/ensemble-deploy-auto-resolve r224 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> end2end test of deploy with autoresolving
<_mup_> ensemble/cli-beautification r202 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> cli beautification of short descriptions.
#ubuntu-ensemble 2011-05-12
<_mup_> ensemble/expose-provisioning r263 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Fixed merge problem from trunk
<_mup_> ensemble/expose-service-watch r227 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Split out support for watching services and service units from abandoned expose-provisioning branch
<_mup_> ensemble/expose-machine-service-units r227 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Added support for MachineState.get_all_service_unit_states
<_mup_> ensemble/config-example-changes r230 committed by bcsaller@gmail.com
<_mup_> checkpoint for testing on ec2
<_mup_> ensemble/config-example-changes r231 committed by bcsaller@gmail.com
<_mup_> wordpress config-changed hook cleanup
<_mup_> Bug #781916 was filed: bootstrap should have an option to allow for pre-allocation of additional machines <Ensemble:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/781916 >
<_mup_> Bug #781920 was filed: signal handling for the cli, ctrl-c should be able to interupt <Ensemble:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/781920 >
#ubuntu-ensemble 2011-05-13
<_mup_> Bug #781955 was filed: Must use host SSH key and enforce it at client side <Ensemble:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/781955 >
<hazmat> niemeyer, g'morning
<hazmat> niemeyer, sleep any better?
<niemeyer> hazmat: Not really
<niemeyer> hazmat: jimbaker was boiling a little of water in the room at 6AM
<niemeyer> hazmat: and went to sleep late yesterday fixing a small issue in ensemble
<niemeyer> hazmat: Want to talk about it later
<hazmat> niemeyer, cool, i saw the bug report go by... i'm discussing with ben if he'd be interested in doing the talk this afternoon.
<hazmat> did up some slides... but realized there perhaps too much detail.. for the amount of time
<hazmat> and audience
<niemeyer> hazmat: Well, make sure you keep them for later
<hazmat> niemeyer, definitely
<niemeyer> hazmat: and it should be easy to shrink it to keep the fundamental points we want to pass
<hazmat> niemeyer, i was talking to ben about the slides notes i sent you yesterday.. details like private communication channels for relations might be a bit extraneous.. to a larger audience
<niemeyer> hazmat: Agreed
<niemeyer> hazmat: We should probably highlight the usage feature aspects, with simplistic hints about what's behind the scenes
<hazmat> niemeyer, sounds good
<hazmat> niemeyer, re kanban, i've got changes that are 23hrs old that aren't reflected on the site.. a lot of the utility we deriving from using it actively is based on it frequently updating. not sure if its a cron schedule or job issue.
<niemeyer> hazmat: That's actually my fault
<niemeyer> hazmat: Paul asked me to confirm it was alright, and I forgot to answer "yes" simply
<niemeyer> hazmat: Doing that now
<hazmat> niemeyer, great.. also found this nice pimp your vim article.. http://sontek.net/turning-vim-into-a-modern-python-ide
<hazmat> niemeyer, bcsaller, jimbaker there's an ensemble talk scheduled for right now
 * hazmat starts moving
<_mup_> Bug #782091 was filed: ensemble bootstrap should inform when deploying a branch <Ensemble:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/782091 >
<_mup_> Bug #782235 was filed: debug hooks windows should use the formula dir as the CWD <Ensemble:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/782235 >
